
For when the new developer on your team breaks your git-flow rules - effektz
https://gitmonitor.com
======
NeonVice
Clever idea! One hesitation would be granting access to private repos.
Ideally, Github would integrate something like this natively.

------
cogwheel
Site layout is broken on mobile (at least android chrome)

~~~
sundayedition
Same on iOS

